
Raspberry Pi 4 Rev 1.2 Fixes USB-C Power Issues, Improves SD Card Resilience - kristianp
https://www.cnx-software.com/2020/02/24/raspberry-pi-4-rev-1-2-fixes-usb-c-power-issues-improves-sd-card-resilience/
======
willis936
I’m glad they included a way to check in software. I can ssh in from anywhere,
but I’m not home every night.

I have a raspi 4 from the pi hut in November that isn’t the new revision.

